# Loose tiller tines on woods rtr60.40



## RC114 (10 mo ago)

Got this brand new woods tiller on and used it for about 40 minutes and 2 tines on the same plate came loose. As you can see in picture the tine has slipped out of between the plates exposing a hole in the tine that once back in place has no place for a second bolt. Someone said they never seen a tiller with only one bolt per tine so im a little confused here as to if the one bolt just got loosened and needs tightened back up? I am new to a tractor and a pto tiller so when someone told me there should be 2 bolts per tine and that they never seen a tiller that didn't have 2 bolts per tine, made me think yeah that doesnt make sense to only have one bolt per tine seeing how its making continuous impacts in soil..... seems like a weak design, but from a good tiller like a woods you wouldnt think they would manufacture one with that kind of obvious design flaw. Anyone with woods tiller experience have any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello RC114, welcome to the tractor forum.

I suspect that the tiller is shipped without some of the tines mounted for ease of packaging/shipping. If this is the case, It would be the dealer's responsibility to finish mounting the tines. Check with your dealer.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

HarveyW said:


> Hello RC114, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I suspect that the tiller is shipped without some of the tines mounted for ease of packaging/shipping. If this is the case, It would be the dealer's responsibility to finish mounting the tines. Check with your dealer.


I have a King Kutter that was purchased factory direct. Each tine has 2 bolts. Know this for fact as delivery instructions directed the tightening of each bolt on the tiller prior to use. If you purchased from a dealer, it would be his responsibility under the setup charge they include in their pricing, although very few actually uncrate the unit to do this. If this was done the defective part should have been found and replaced prior to pickup. In any case, this should be a warranty repair.


----------

